# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  ηλεκτρικος θερμοσιφωνας ποσα ΑMPER χρειαζεται ?

## radiomario

κυριοι, σε ηλεκτρικο θερμοσιφωνα [σπιτιου]  60 litra με αντισταση 4kw ποσα amper διακοπτη θα πρεπει να βαλουμε 20 η  25 η  40 amper ? [  ο διακοπτης θα εναι λογω χωρου εκτος του ηλεκτρολογικου πινακα του σπιτιου ] ενας ηλεκτρολογος μου ειπε 20 amper ενας αλλος 25 amper κ ενας τριτος 40  amper ....  μπερδεμα δηλαδη .... :Confused1:   :Confused1:

----------


## SV1JRT

Χοντρικά - χοντρικά, ο θερμοσίφωνας τραβάει 18 Αμπέρ περίπου.  ( 4KVA / 220V = 18 Amp).
 Τώρα, όσο μεγαλύτερης αντοχής ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ βάλεις, τόσο καλύτερα είναι. Βάλε των 40 Αμπέρ.
 ΤΟΝΙΖΩ το ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗΣ. Δεν μιλάω για ασφάλεια, ΟΥΤΕ ασφαλειοδιακόπτη.

----------

vasilllis (09-10-12)

----------


## radiomario

ευχαριστω σωτηρη για την απαντηση  :Rolleyes:

----------


## nestoras

> Χοντρικά - χοντρικά, ο θερμοσίφωνας τραβάει 18 Αμπέρ περίπου.  ( 4KVA / 220V = 18 Amp).
>  Τώρα, όσο μεγαλύτερης αντοχής ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ βάλεις, τόσο καλύτερα είναι. Βάλε των 40 Αμπέρ.
>  ΤΟΝΙΖΩ το ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗΣ. Δεν μιλάω για ασφάλεια, ΟΥΤΕ ασφαλειοδιακόπτη.



Συμφωνώ για τον μεγάλο διακόπτη (μεγαλύτερη ικανότητα διακοπής=μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής σε λειτουργία με χαμηλότερο ρεύμα) απλά θα ήθελα κι εγώ να τονίσω ότι θα πρέπει να εξακριβώσεις αν το καλώδιο παροχής του θερμοσίφωνά σου έχει την κατάλληλη διατομή (4mm2 για σχετικά κοντινές αποστάσεις) και αν το καλώδιο αυτό αναχωρεί από τον πίνακα σου με τη σωστή ασφάλεια (20Α για καλώδιο 4mm2).
Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω, θα πρέπει να έχεις πλεόν δύο σημεία από όπου θα κόβεις την παροχή στο θερμοσίφωνα! Είτε με την ασφάλεια μέσα στον πίνακα είτε με το διακόπτη (έξω από τον πίνακα). Εσύ προφανώς θα δουλεύεις τον διακόπτη και καλά θα ήταν να βάλεις κι ένα ενδεικτικό μετά το διακόπτη για να έχεις "οπτική" επαφή με το πότε πάει ρεύμα και πότε όχι (κανονικά θα πρέπει να σου βάλει ξεχωριστή ασφάλεια και για το ενδεικτικό για να είσαι ήσυχος αν ποτέ αυτό βραχυκυκλώσει!)

----------

MAIK721 (12-11-20)

----------


## radiomario

> Συμφωνώ για τον μεγάλο διακόπτη (μεγαλύτερη ικανότητα διακοπής=μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής σε λειτουργία με χαμηλότερο ρεύμα) απλά θα ήθελα κι εγώ να τονίσω ότι θα πρέπει να εξακριβώσεις αν το καλώδιο παροχής του θερμοσίφωνά σου έχει την κατάλληλη διατομή (4mm2 για σχετικά κοντινές αποστάσεις) και αν το καλώδιο αυτό αναχωρεί από τον πίνακα σου με τη σωστή ασφάλεια (20Α για καλώδιο 4mm2).
> Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω, θα πρέπει να έχεις πλεόν δύο σημεία από όπου θα κόβεις την παροχή στο θερμοσίφωνα! Είτε με την ασφάλεια μέσα στον πίνακα είτε με το διακόπτη (έξω από τον πίνακα). Εσύ προφανώς θα δουλεύεις τον διακόπτη και καλά θα ήταν να βάλεις κι ένα ενδεικτικό μετά το διακόπτη για να έχεις "οπτική" επαφή με το πότε πάει ρεύμα και πότε όχι (κανονικά θα πρέπει να σου βάλει ξεχωριστή ασφάλεια και για το ενδεικτικό για να είσαι ήσυχος αν ποτέ αυτό βραχυκυκλώσει!)



ευχαριστω nestora που απαντησες , υπαρχει ηδη εξωτερικος διακοπτης διπλα στον ηλεκτρ. πινακα ,ειναι ομως τουλαχιστον 15ετιας και προληπτικα θελω να τον αλλαξω [ελαχιστες φορες αλλα που και που σπινθιριζει ]

----------


## antxor

βαζουμε διακοπτη 2x40Α και ασφαλεια 20Α.οι ασφαλειωδιακοπτες απαγορευονται  πλεον

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Συμφωνώ για τον μεγάλο διακόπτη (μεγαλύτερη ικανότητα διακοπής=μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής σε λειτουργία με χαμηλότερο ρεύμα) απλά θα ήθελα κι εγώ να τονίσω ότι θα πρέπει να εξακριβώσεις αν το καλώδιο παροχής του θερμοσίφωνά σου έχει την κατάλληλη διατομή (4mm2 για σχετικά κοντινές αποστάσεις) και αν το καλώδιο αυτό αναχωρεί από τον πίνακα σου με τη σωστή ασφάλεια (20Α για καλώδιο 4mm2).
> Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω, θα πρέπει να έχεις πλεόν δύο σημεία από όπου θα κόβεις την παροχή στο θερμοσίφωνα! Είτε με την ασφάλεια μέσα στον πίνακα είτε με το διακόπτη (έξω από τον πίνακα). Εσύ προφανώς θα δουλεύεις τον διακόπτη και καλά θα ήταν να βάλεις κι ένα ενδεικτικό μετά το διακόπτη για να έχεις "οπτική" επαφή με το πότε πάει ρεύμα και πότε όχι (κανονικά θα πρέπει να σου βάλει ξεχωριστή ασφάλεια και για το ενδεικτικό για να είσαι ήσυχος αν ποτέ αυτό βραχυκυκλώσει!)



<< Συμφωνώ για τον μεγάλο διακόπτη (μεγαλύτερη ικανότητα διακοπής=μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής σε λειτουργία με χαμηλότερο ρεύμα) >>
Σωστός ο παίχτης ! και όσοι υποστήριξαν την άποψη αυτή. 
<< κανονικά θα πρέπει να σου βάλει ξεχωριστή ασφάλεια και για το ενδεικτικό για να είσαι ήσυχος αν ποτέ αυτό βραχυκυκλώσει!) >>
Εδώ ο παίχτης είναι όχι μόνο σωστός! αλλά δεν παίζεται με τίποτα.

----------


## vasilllis

> βαζουμε διακοπτη 2x40Α και ασφαλεια 20Α.οι ασφαλειωδιακοπτες απαγορευονται  πλεον





Γιατι απαγορευεται?

----------


## rf radio takis

> Συμφωνώ για τον μεγάλο διακόπτη (μεγαλύτερη ικανότητα διακοπής=μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής σε λειτουργία με χαμηλότερο ρεύμα) απλά θα ήθελα κι εγώ να τονίσω ότι θα πρέπει να εξακριβώσεις αν το καλώδιο παροχής του θερμοσίφωνά σου έχει την κατάλληλη διατομή (4mm2 για σχετικά κοντινές αποστάσεις) και αν το καλώδιο αυτό αναχωρεί από τον πίνακα σου με τη σωστή ασφάλεια (20Α για καλώδιο 4mm2).
> Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω, θα πρέπει να έχεις πλεόν δύο σημεία από όπου θα κόβεις την παροχή στο θερμοσίφωνα! Είτε με την ασφάλεια μέσα στον πίνακα είτε με το διακόπτη (έξω από τον πίνακα). Εσύ προφανώς θα δουλεύεις τον διακόπτη και καλά θα ήταν να βάλεις κι ένα ενδεικτικό μετά το διακόπτη για να έχεις "οπτική" επαφή με το πότε πάει ρεύμα και πότε όχι (κανονικά θα πρέπει να σου βάλει ξεχωριστή ασφάλεια και για το ενδεικτικό για να είσαι ήσυχος αν ποτέ αυτό βραχυκυκλώσει!)



ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

